# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Обращение Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами и Е.С. Ниранджаны Свами к московской общине

## Aniruddha das

Обращение Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами и Е.С. Ниранджаны Свами к московской общине

Преданным Московской общины вайшнавов



Примите наши смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

До нашего сведения дошла информация о том, что несколько преданных в Москве публично выражают свое недовольство руководством Московской ятры. Более того, их письма с жалобами на руководство были сделаны легкодоступными через интернет и социальные сети для всех тех, кто питает слабость к обсуждению подобных тем. Именно это обстоятельство мы и хотим сделать основным предметом нашего открытого письма всем вам.

К сожалению, мы вынуждены усомниться в чистоте намерений основных зачинщиков этой кампании. Причина заключается не в опыте общения с ними самими, но в методах, которые они избрали для своих выступлений против вайшнава, глубокая искренность чьих мотивов известна не только нам, но и многим другим.

При этом, были ли руководством Московской ятры действительно совершены ошибки или не были, не имеет никакого отношения к тому, что мы вынуждены сказать в этом письме. Ошибки всегда простительны, если мотивы чисты, как свидетельствует об этом Сам Кришна в Своих собственных словах в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.5.42). Шрила Прабхупада также ссылается на этот стих в своем письме, посвященном ошибкам одного из лидеров, следующим образом:

«Если преданный, занятый в деятельности Сознания Кришны, ненамеренно совершает ошибки, то, как говорится с Шримад-Бхагаватам, “свапада мулам бхаджатах прийасйа” – Господь прощает их.» (из письма Сатсварупе от 21 февраля 1968 года, Лос Анжелес)

Если зачинщики и активисты этой кампании смогут осознать свои ошибки в этой связи, их также следует простить. И мы надеемся, что им будет легче осознать свои ошибки по прочтении этого письма.

В другом письме от 18 ноября 1972 года Шрила Прабхупада пишет:

«Как вайшнавы, мы не должны критиковать друг друга, потому что недостатки есть у каждого, и потому каждый из нас может легко стать объектом критики. Лучше всего самим быть всегда вне подозрений, и тогда, если мы заметим недостатки в других и посоветуем, как их исправить, преданные автоматически отнесуться к нашим замечаниям с уважением и сделают все необходимое, чтобы исправиться.»

Из этих слов Шрилы Прабхупады мы должны предположить, что руководство Московской общины не почувствовало «автоматического уважения» к мнению тех, кто решил озвучить им свои претензии, и поэтому их претензии не были услышаны. Мы также должны предположить, что в результате изучения этой ситуации мы скорее всего услышим два различных объяснения причин, по которым эти претензии не были услышаны.

Но так или иначе – претензии не были услышаны, и поэтому следующим шагом должно было стать обращение к вышестоящему руководству. Одноко этим шагом пренебрегли. Хотя письма с претензиями были направлены представителями Джи-би-си в декабре прошлого года, и хотя уже в январе этого года на эти письма были даны ответы с разъяснениями о том, как нужно правильно поступать с такими жалобами, в период между декабрем и январем те же самые жалобы были обнародованы. Мы считаем этот шаг неприемлемым и снова вынуждены поставить под сомнение чистоту мотивов тех, кто принял в этом участие.

Более того, тогда же, в январе этого года, мы начали процедуру расследования всех жалоб и обращений, и работа в этом направлении все еще продолжается. Мы прямо попросили инициаторов этой кампании перестать распростанять свою критику, и позволить нам закончить этот процесс. Однако вместо этого они решили подогреть свою кампанию новыми еще более необоснованными обвинениями.

Мы смиренно просим этих преданных немедленно перестать идти на поводу у своего желания обсуждать других, заглянуть в свои собственные сердца, и задать самим себе вопрос, свободны ли их сердца от нечистых мотивов. Мы искренне надеемся, что они серьезно отнесуться к нашей смиренной просьбе.

Мы не собираемся этим письмом отмахнуться от переживаний этих преданных по поводу ошибок, которые, по их мнению, были допущены руководством Московской ятры. Мы открыты к их замечаниям и беспокойствам и готовы выслушать и обсудить их с ними в соответствии с культурой вайшнавов. Мы просто просим их между тем позволить нынешнему руководству Московской ятры выполнять свое служение, порученное им представителями Джи-би-си по России, и не препятствовать им новой волной контр-пропаганды. Мы просим их терпеливо дождаться, по всей вероятности, в течение последующих двух месяцев, следующего приезда в Москву одного из представителей Джи-би-си, во время которого им будет обязательно дана возможность в личной встрече выразить все свои беспокойства и жалобы.

Мы благодарим вас за внимание к нашей смиренной просьбе.

Гопал Кришна Госвами

Ниранджана Свами

----------

